# SSBM players?



## icefur (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone here play SSBM? Seen a lot of furries on MMO's, but who here enjoys the best fighting game of all time, and/or competes? My smash name is Meta, and I play in local tourneys, and I organize them.

I use Puff and Fox (of course =P).


----------



## Dragma (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to play it, tournaments in Detroit are hard to even make.

Eh... The best fighting game?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd say it's an Awesome Party Game but not the Best Fighting Game


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I'd say it's an Awesome Party Game but not the Best Fighting Game



I'd tend to agree. It's a hybrid of both, but I can't really see it as a purebred fighting game.


----------



## kontonno (Jan 2, 2007)

Outstanding game to play with your friends.

No idea how this game got so big in tournaments. It has so many broken characters. I still love it, hands down my favorite game for the Gamecube!


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

kontonno said:
			
		

> Outstanding game to play with your friends.
> 
> No idea how this game got so big in tournaments. It has so many broken characters. I still love it, hands down my favorite game for the Gamecube!



Actually, one of the reasons I think this game is so impressive is that it's so well balanced, i.e. whenever I'm playing a friend, no matter what character they choose, I always end up shouting "Grah, I hate _____, he/she is so cheap!" I've seen people play really well with all the characters.

Best fighting game of all time? I couldn't say. But certainly my favorite. Always facing an opponent and only having to work on timing and memorizing button combos has always been tiresome for me, I like a game where you can mix it up by adding in a lot of maneuverability, 2 extra opponents, environmental hazards, and simple-to-execute yet highly diverse moves.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 2, 2007)

kontonno said:
			
		

> Outstanding game to play with your friends.
> 
> No idea how this game got so big in tournaments. It has so many broken characters. I still love it, hands down my favorite game for the Gamecube!



Because it's one of the most tourament friendly games out there and the most broken characters as some people protest are often the most balanced. There's various tier characters. You just have to know who to use, but a skilled player with a top tier character can handle anyone, no matter what 'cheap' seeming move the other guy has.

It's the old "Skill overcomes everything." Button mashing only gets some people so far. If you go to one of the big touraments at any of the bigger anime/gaming cons or PAX, you'll see why it's such a huge tournament game. The only game that really rivals it in tournament play is Virutal Fighter.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 2, 2007)

I get annoyed when people tell me that Pikachu is a spammer, because "spamming" is the fault of the player, not the character.

Of course last time I did a tourney with friends they accepted Pikachu as a "joke character", so whatever ;p


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 2, 2007)

i've never played in a competition before but if i ever do i shall only use ganandorf, marth, bowser, mewtwo, or mr. game and watch as they are the only ones i like. 

of those my 3 best are mewtwo, ganandorf, and mr. game and watch. but like i said, i never played in a comp before so i don't know how things would turn out.


----------



## Kiniel (Jan 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I'd say it's an Awesome Party Game but not the Best Fighting Game



Probably true.  As fun as Smash is, it'll never attain the fighting glory of something like... say... Street Fighter.



			
				kontonno said:
			
		

> Outstanding game to play with your friends.
> 
> No idea how this game got so big in tournaments. It has so many broken characters. I still love it, hands down my favorite game for the Gamecube!



I think "broken characters" is a bit of a matter of opinion.  There's not any particular character I have never seen played extraordinarily well.  Some characters are just harder to use than others, but they can usually be the most deadly if used properly.

I've never played in a tournament, probably because I'd get my ass kicked so hardcore.  I'm the best player out of all my friends, but... I don't know if that's saying much.

Also, I'm partial to Sheik (_not_ Zelda -- Zelda does not make an appearance), Marth, and (not as often as the other two) Young Link.


----------



## Visimar (Jan 3, 2007)

Bah. Tiers are overrated.

I'm not a really competitive player myself. I know the advanced techniques, but I hardly use any apart from the L-Cancel in normal play, therefore I avoid tourneys. But the characters I do use most often, and are most skilled with, are Mario, Captain Falcon and Bowser.

I usually use the name "Visy" while playing.


----------



## ringtail (Jan 3, 2007)

fox all the way. I dont do many tournaments but i can whoop just about anyone with him


----------



## Dragma (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, I usually play with Young Link, Samus and sometimes Yoshi.


----------



## starfyre (Jan 3, 2007)

I have to agree that SSBM is my favourite fighting game. Because I don't like SF, MK, anything else basically.

I play as Marth as a primary, because he's stuck-up, sarcastic, amusing. I like him in his games, and I like swords. Pikachu is a fun little side, but his speed and lack of KO-moves makes him middle-tier for a reason. A lot of people at my college play this game, and a lot. Wave-dashing, dash-dancing, DI, L-cancel, SHFFL, and shield-grab are the things that will get you in tournaments and win them. We held a school-wide tournament where 35 people attended as players, I placed 3rd, beaten only by my two roomates, 2nd place as Captain Falcon, 1st place as Samus.

I do like Samus, Fox, and C.Falcon's knee as serious characters, and I like Pika, Mewtwo, Roy, Dr. Mario, and Bowser as 'joke' secondary characters.

So, to say I like the game is a bit understatement, and I'm eager for Wii's Brawl to come out. I just can only hope they keep Marth. :x 

When that comes out, I'll need people's Wii numbers so we can Smash online. D:<


----------



## Twile (Jan 3, 2007)

starfyre said:
			
		

> I do like Samus, Fox, and C.Falcon's knee as serious characters, and I like Pika, Mewtwo, Roy, Dr. Mario, and Bowser as 'joke' secondary characters.
> 
> So, to say I like the game is a bit understatement, and I'm eager for Wii's Brawl to come out. I just can only hope they keep Marth. :x
> 
> When that comes out, I'll need people's Wii numbers so we can Smash online. D:<



Woo, Fox is all me. Or I'm all Fox. Or something. What I'm trying to say is I always play as him. I never do the most I could with him, just C-stick up and his various B moves and a throw now and then, but I still have fun and get people pissed off at how I manage to beat them anyway :3

Yeah, I can't wait for Brawl. Seriously, if all they did was keep it like Smash with better graphics/animations and more levels/items/characters/challenges, they'd have a winner on their hands. SSBM is already so full of things to do (51 challenge levels, classic and adventure-style single player, training challenges, multi-man melee, getting trophies, unlocking characters and levels, and of course... multiplayer ) that if they just remade that stuff and added to it, t'would be a blast.


----------



## Kittiara (Jan 3, 2007)

I love that game.  Mostly only fun when you have others to play with, though.  I usually play as the Ice Climbers, Peach, and Pikachu.

People tell me the Ice Climbers suck, but when I actually fight others, I can hold my own better than with any other character (and I suck XD).  So whatever.


----------



## Kaihedgie (Jan 3, 2007)

An SSBM player, I am. I specialize in uinsg Link, not just because he's my favorite. Link has many advantages over other players, the only weakness is his speed. The character I love torturing the most is Mr. Game & Watch becausing his beeping. X3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2007)

A fun game, not a tourney game for me, but fun. If I want a balanced tourney game, I'd go for GGXX or Narutimate Hero 3 (arguable the best anime-based fighting game).


----------



## EmVee (Jan 6, 2007)

A fun game indeed =3.  I used to play this all the time, but people got too competitive, and the fun began to fade.  Some even began to compare one's worth to their skill in SSBM, and that's when I had to back off.  Then again, that's an isolated issue XD;


----------



## Myoti (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, I love me some Melee. My current goal is still to be able to beat my friend, who is currently freakin' GODLY with Link. Fortunately, I finally figured out how to take him down; unfortunately, there's still the matter of being able to pull it off. XD;

But hey, I got a compliment from him that I'm "The only person to ever give him a hard time with Link" and I'm also managing to get one of his three lives off every round, so it's encouraging (not sure how much more I could "learn" though, except if I tried "Wavedashing..." but my friend doesn't even do that... o_o ).


Oh, and I'm currently best with Ganondorf (though I usually avoid the Smash attacks; they leave him open too much) and Pichu (just to spite everyone who hates him).


----------



## Stillman (Jan 7, 2007)

Wavedashing is overrated.  All it is is a methods of moving faster which, while it does allow for some easier combos, doesn't take the place of actually knowing how to attack, defend, and juggle well.

One of my favorite games, but as far as competition goes, Marth and Fox are like the ultimate "I win" button, because they are leagues above the other characters.  Don't get me wrong, it's possible to get kills with everyone--but at higher level, those two'll just win more.


----------



## Myoti (Jan 7, 2007)

Meh, figures. Doubt I could ever really figure out Wavedashing anyways. Does feel odd now, though: I practiced fighting with a Level 9 Link and discovered it is, naturally, nowhere near as difficult as fighting my friends. Oi. =p

I've never been a big fan of Fox, but I can understand how deadly he'd be if you practiced enough. I just could never get used to how out-of-control it felt using him.


----------



## Stillman (Jan 7, 2007)

Well how about three level nine Links allied against you with friendly fire off?  It's a good warm up, at least.

...he says in the most pretentious, condescending manner possible, knowing full well he hasn't played in so long that he probably can't play for a damn anymore.


----------



## Myoti (Jan 7, 2007)

Ooh, I actually thought about that, might be worth a try...

The problem, though, is in how my friend actually plays. He chose Link after discovering an insane amount of ways to use the Smash items Link throws out. It took me awhile to discover that getting close is the only real way to fight back, but even then it's pretty freakin' hard to get ahold of him (and even if you get close enough, he still has the Spin Attack... oi... =p ).


----------



## Stillman (Jan 7, 2007)

The bombs, the bow, and the boomerang, you mean?  If you time your regular shield right you can reflect them back at him, y'know.  It takes some work, but after he gets hit by his own arrows once or twice he may mix things up.

Or, you could always fight fire with fire.  Samus is one of the strongest ranged fighters in the game, and Link's arsenal doesn't stand up to her missiles and plasma cannon.


----------



## Twile (Jan 8, 2007)

=D I'm so glad my friends don't do any of the bullshit exploity tricks like Wavedashing and such. We're not newcomers to the series, but we're also not the obsessive gamer types who try to figure out every quirk and trick. We smack each other around some in such a way that you don't have to be good to enjoy yourself. After all, we care more about having fun than winning. And because it wouldn't be fun if one person always won through, say, wavedashing, we can either choose to have nobody learn how to do it or to have everyone learn how to do it, to level the playing field. The simplest solution is to just not bother learning it ^_^


----------



## Myoti (Jan 8, 2007)

> The bombs, the bow, and the boomerang, you mean?  If you time your regular shield right you can reflect them back at him, y'know.  It takes some work, but after he gets hit by his own arrows once or twice he may mix things up.


Oh, indeed. I've actually even managed to catch quite a few of the bombs before.



> Or, you could always fight fire with fire.  Samus is one of the strongest ranged fighters in the game, and Link's arsenal doesn't stand up to her missiles and plasma cannon.


Perhaps I should try that. Of course, I never quite got her close-range attacks done (which happens to be something I often prefer).


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm baffled as to why I haven't posted in this thread yet.

I just got SSBM again (used to have it before I sold my cube, now I play it on wii) and I've been playing it almost every minute of the day that I have available. I've been focusing on getting all of the hidden content unlocked so I could start training for a tournament in March, so far I have all of the hidden characters except Mewtwo and Mr. G&W, and one of the past stages. I've been pretty much dominating as Luigi, but I also do well with Young Link and Kirby.

Which begs the question that's been lingering in my mind...with the exception of aesthetics, is there really any gameplay differences between Mario and Dr. Mario?


----------



## EmVee (Jan 9, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> =D I'm so glad my friends don't do any of the bullshit exploity tricks like Wavedashing and such. We're not newcomers to the series, but we're also not the obsessive gamer types who try to figure out every quirk and trick. We smack each other around some in such a way that you don't have to be good to enjoy yourself. After all, we care more about having fun than winning. And because it wouldn't be fun if one person always won through, say, wavedashing, we can either choose to have nobody learn how to do it or to have everyone learn how to do it, to level the playing field. The simplest solution is to just not bother learning it ^_^



You, my friend, win the internets.  It's just more fun to play and try to have a heated, furious battle than see who's the best.  Then again, I'm not as competitive as people say I should be, so that probably affects something. *shrug*

Anyway, I agree with everything you just said, and seriously need to find more gamers such as yourself XD.


----------



## Twile (Jan 9, 2007)

EmVee said:
			
		

> You, my friend, win the internets.  It's just more fun to play and try to have a heated, furious battle than see who's the best.  Then again, I'm not as competitive as people say I should be, so that probably affects something. *shrug*
> 
> Anyway, I agree with everything you just said, and seriously need to find more gamers such as yourself XD.



:3 Why thank you! *plays with his newly won internets* One of the huge benefits of having friends who play as I do, for fun and not to pwn each other, is that you can try playing as different characters whenever you want. Normally if you were going against people who play expertly and you wanted to try a new character, you'd get beaten so hard you couldn't even experiment around with their moves very well. This way, you can try new characters.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the game, but why did they have to put the best Trophies with the most difficult requirements (combined ft., combined Target Test Time, and beating Story Mode under medium or hard difficulty)


----------



## DJ Chrome (Jan 10, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I have the game, but why did they have to put the best Trophies with the most difficult requirements (combined ft., combined Target Test Time, and beating Story Mode under medium or hard difficulty)



You pretty much answered that yourself. :/


----------



## SFox (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the game and completed everything except the trophies, I think got all except a couple dozen or so, mostly ones that require you to do insanely unlikely crap. Also got some fairly respectable times and scores in break the target and homerun contest (well at least they were when I got them).

I don't have anyone to play with though, so my interest in the game didn't last all that long.


----------



## EmVee (Jan 10, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> One of the huge benefits of having friends who play as I do, for fun and not to pwn each other, is that you can try playing as different characters whenever you want. Normally if you were going against people who play expertly and you wanted to try a new character, you'd get beaten so hard you couldn't even experiment around with their moves very well. This way, you can try new characters.



So very, very true =3.  And with such options available, it can make for some pretty interesting match-ups and upsets XD.  It's win-win!



			
				somberfox said:
			
		

> I don't have anyone to play with though, so my interest in the game didn't last all that long.



That problem happened to me too.  There are other players around, but they live thirty miles away and are usually pretty busy, so we don't get to play much.  After a while we all just lost interest and moved to Guilty Gear and Dead or Alive 3.


----------

